# Help On This Watch Pls!



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Any comments pls










thanks pjh


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Paul H. said:


> Any comments pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


errrrr


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

cannot see the image


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry pics are back!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb: - it's a great palce to be!

Well it's a 17 jewel Poljot - but you knew that anyway :lol: Poljot means "Flight" in English, and they are usually made by/in/for the First Moscow Watch Factory, started around 1930's. The model you've posted is not one I've seen before, looks a bit like a "President" or "Komanderskie" from one of the other Russian companies (Vostok). :yes:

I'd be inclined to think (from the looks of it) that it's not terribly old, and also it says "Russia" on the dial. That dates it from after the break up of the Soviet Union, sometime from 1991 onwards, and note that this date is not "fixed" - dials with "CCCP" were used up by different makers after 1991 until time came to re-order with "Russia" instead of CCCP. That could have been weeks, moths or years depending on the volume of production runs. :lol:

It may be gold plated - have a look around the case for a marking like "Au" and a number, and/or a number and M or Mc. That may indicate gold plating, gold and the quality of same, bear in mind Russian standards are not necessarilay the same as in the West

Hope this helps a bit, maybe someone will have more info for you as well.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

mel said:


> Welcome to :rltb: - it's a great palce to be!
> 
> Well it's a 17 jewel Poljot - but you knew that anyway :lol: Poljot means "Flight" in English, and they are usually made by/in/for the First Moscow Watch Factory, started around 1930's. The model you've posted is not one I've seen before, looks a bit like a "President" or "Komanderskie" from one of the other Russian companies (Vostok). :yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

:rltb: Welcome mate


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

How about this one?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ah, well, that's a fairly standard Vostok (sometimes called Boctok), could be auto or manual and is one of a myriad of dial variations produced at Tschistopol Watch Factory in Tartastran. Vostok means "East" in English. This is a "Komanderskie" with a submarine service dial variation. :yes:

My only concern is that it doesn't appear to have the Vostok logo on the picture you've posted, this is a "B" enclosed in a sort of @ sign - imagine the B inside the curly bit rather than the small a - and this should be above the anchor at the 6 o'clock position. If you can open the case, and look at the movement, this may well have the logo on, and the calibre (movement type) number. If it's an auto, then the most likely movement is a 2416, a manual would have a 17 jewel 2409. :huh:

Again, if it says Russia or CCCP then that dates it approximately to before or after 1991. The absence of the Boctok logo raises the question that it may be a (wait for it) Chinese made copy of the Boctok/Vostok. These may or may not be legitimate watches, it is believed some Russian makers assembled watches or allowed assembly in China during the changeover period of instability in the former Soviet Union, but these are mainly believed to be Slava or CJiaba.









With Boctok/Vostok variations, posting a picture of the back will help in deciding if you have the standard (1m Water Resist) case, or the "Amphibian" which is water resist up to 200m. Vostok are a well made tough as old boots watch, some claim they are made out of old tanks, they certainly feel like it, and generally they will take a beating and are as cheap as chips, less than $50 will generally buy a good one on the bay. :lol:

Wind 'em, wear'em and enjoy 'em!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Paul H. said:


> How about this one?


That could be either the manual wind 17 jewel or the 31 jewel automatic Amphibia, as Mel says...

Does it make a whizzing noise when you shake it? Does the crown screw down, and go floppy when you undo it? Yes? Then it's an Amphibia.

If it is, keep it. It will last for a lifetime and take all manner of abuse. 200 m waterproof. Good watch.

Welcome..


----------

